# Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012



## shorty 38 (9. Juli 2012)

Teil 1:Ich habe lange überlegt, hier überhaupt etwas zu schreiben. Doch ich will mal mit den positiven Erlebnissen anfangen. Wir konnten jeden Tag zum Fischen rausfahren und fast immer auch an die Topstellen an den Eisfjordkante. Der Fang unserer Reisetruppe war sensationell gut. Die vierer Gruppe aus Hameln fing über 70 Dorsche die größer als ein Meter waren. Unsere fünfer Gruppe aus Hannover und Hamburg, oder besser gesagt aus Ahrensburg/Schleswig Holstein (Fußballentwicklungsland:q:q:q) fingen etliche Dorsche jenseits der Metermarke, aber mit 3 blutigen Islandneulingen an Board. Jeder von uns knackte die 115er Marke und viele persönliche Rekorde wurden gebrochen. Leider fehlten aber die richtig großen Fische, wie wir sie 2009 gefangen hatten(Sudureyri-ein Traum wurde wahr). Steinbeißer waren kaum vorhanden, dafür wurden aber regelmäßig von allen Booten Lengs gefangen und unsere Nachbarn aus dem "wunderschönen Lagunenhaus 2" fingen einen Seeteufel von fast 11kg. In Flateryi wurde zeitgleich ein Heilbutt von 100kg gefangen. Positiv für uns war, daß wir alle großen Fische wieder zurücksetzen konnten und nicht jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr an der Zirkusveranstalltung am Kran der Fischfabrik teilnehmen mußten. Zitat vom Skipper: Wer Fische killt, steht mit mir auf und liefert ab. Das war eigentlich schon der positive Teil. Jetzt sollten sich einige Herren, die für das Produkt Meeresangeln auf Island/Sudureyri und Flateryi verantwortlich sind, einen Stuhl holen und tief durchatmen. Teil 2 folgt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Teil 2: Als Stammgast von Angelreisen Hamburg, Pro Travel, Fisherman is, Island air oder wer zum Teufel da noch alles mitmischt, sag ich einfach nur: Jungs, nie wieder!!!!!! Ich persönlich gebe diesem Produkt noch 2 Jahre und dann hat man es mit Anlauf an die Wand gefahren. Klar ist es einfach hier im Board sich über dieses Produkt auszulassen. Aber Fakten gehören auf den Tisch. Wir hatten Bobby 7, ein Haus im Ort mit Fernseher, 5 Schlafzimmern, Küche, Wohnzimmer und großes Badezimmer und 3 Überlebensanzüge gebucht. Diese Buchung wurde uns seitens Thilo Weiß mehrfach bestättigt. Erhalten haben wir: Bobby 4 (mit defektem Radio und einer Geschwindigkeit von 18 Knoten). Bobby 7 lief 23 Knoten und das Radio spielt auch Mp3s und CDs, lag aber nun in Flareyi. Das Ferienhaus wurde uns noch drei Wochen vor unserem Urlaub bestättigt und es wird mit diesem Haus immer noch Werbung gemacht. Erhalten haben wir das "wunderschöne Lagunenhaus 1" am See. Das bestellte und mehrfach bestättigte Haus ist laut Aussage des Guides Robert schon seit einem Jahr privat an einen Isländer vermietet. Dieser Guide wußte auch nichts von der Bestellung der Überlebensanzüge. Er mußte erst nachschauen und konnte sie dann für 35,- € liefern. Erste Aussage aus Hamburg war, daß die Anzüge 20,-€ kosten. Bezahlbar vor Ort. Ferner wird in den Reiseunterlagen mit einem Spritpreis von cirka 1 Euro geworben - Vor Ort kostet der Sprit dann aber 1,50 Euro. Der Guide sagt jedem Angler, daß man mit der Kreditkarte dort nicht mehr tanken kann. Es war ganz einfach. Anlegen, Karte einführen, Pin eingeben. Tankrüssel einführen und Tanken. Und siehe da: Der Sprit kostet 1,04 Euro. Und das mein dicker Freund aus dem Supermarkt pro Liter 46,- Cent Serviceleistung bekommt, davor will ich hier warnen. So nun muß ich leider erst mal arbeiten. Aber Sportsfreunde, ich bin noch nicht fertig. Diesmal an alle Angelfreunde mit freundlichen Grüßen und an bestimmte Herren mit nicht so freundlichen Grüßen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Heuxs (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hi Shorty 38

Nur mal eine Frage zu den gefangenen Fisch.Den Fisch den Ihr gefangen habt
gebt Ihr erst nächsten Tag in der Fischfabrik ab und müsst dabei sein? Das man 20kg mitbekommt hab ich schon gehört und das es nicht sein eigener gefange Fisch ist. Bleibt der Fisch eine Nacht noch auf den Boot ?
Wenn die angelei dort schön ist....ist doch Klasse.Ist nur unschön,wenn man mitbekommt ,dass man übervorteilt wird.

Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Heuxs, das Fischpaket bekommst du am Urlaubsende in Hafnafjordur und es ist im Reisepreis enthalten. Du kannst aber auch das Paket rausnehmen und bezahlst dann 150,- € weniger. Deshalb sagten wir uns, das Fischpaket bekommt man sowieso, warum sollten wir dann alles killen. Ferner verdient sich an den Fischmassen bestimmt einer noch eine goldene Nase. Der örtliche Guide sieht bei seinen Guidingtouren zu, daß er die Fischkisten voll bekommt. Zum Schluß der Tour führt er die Angler auf die Fangplätze der kleineren Dorsche, um schnell die Kisten voll zu bekommen.Ferner findet man auf den Kartenplottern keine Hotspots mehr. Auf die Frage hin, daß er uns mal ein paar gute Punkte zeigen könnte, verwieß er auf seine Guidingtouren. Dort würde er uns die guten Punkte zeigen, natürlich gegen Bezahlung der Tour mit 200,- Euro. Daher habe ich alle unseren wichtigen Koordinaten aufgeschrieben und werde diese bei Anfrage per PN verschicken oder vielleicht stelle ich sie hier gleich rein. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Die Reinigung der Häuser und der Supermarkt. Ja Sportsfreunde, die arbeiten Hand in Hand. Die knappe Zeit zum Reinigen der Häuser wird hauptsächlich zum Leerräumen der Lebensmittel, Getränke, Klopapier und Putzmittel benutzt. Es befand sich nichts mehr in unserer Hütte. Daher mußten wir alles teuer im Minimarkt kaufen. Kaffeefilter nur in hunderter Paketen vorhanden, nur Großpackungen Klopapier, aber mehrmals keine Eier oder kein Brot. Alles natürlich zu völlig überzogenen Preisen. Ein Beispiel:10 Eier:6 Euro!!!! Bei der Einweisung wurde uns gesagt, daß der Bus nach Isafjordur nicht mehr fahren würde. Alles Blödsinn: Abfahrt vor der Post in Sudureyri um 15:30 --- Rückfahrt in Isafjordur um 17:10. Dort kosten Eier 2,20 Euro!!!! Wenn man diese Zeit des Ausräumens mal fürs Putzen benutzen würde, würden diese lieblosen in den Dreck am Dorschsee geknallten Bruchbuden vielleicht mal in einem anderen Licht erstrahlen. Aber es wird sowieso nicht dunkel. Gruß Shorty Fortsetzung folgt leider


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Shorty,#h

auch wenn Island zum angeln nie für mich in Frage gekommen ist, sehr interessant auch von dieser Seite
mal zu erfahren. :m


----------



## Heuxs (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hi shorty

Man der blanke Wahn......was Du da erlebt hast.|uhoh:

Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Der Bootsführerschein:Für das Fischen in Isländischen Küstengewässern benötigt man einen Führerschein. Alle Angelgruppen die keinen Skipper mit einem Sportbootführerschein See dabei haben, müssen eine Prüfung vor Ort ablegen. Diese Prüfung ist ein Witz! Vor der Reise erhält man mit seinen Reiseunterlagen einen Fragebogen mit 12 Fragen und mit den dazugehörigen Antworten. Die große Prüfungskommision tagte sofort nach der Bootseinweisung im Lagunenhaus 3. Alle Skipper ohne Schein mußten dort die 12 Fragen ankreuzen und wenn sie nicht mehr weiter wußten, zeigte der Guide (Prüfungsausschußvorsitzender) mit dem Finger auf die richtige anzukreuzende Antwort. Dieses Jahr ist das für die Skipper noch kostenlos. Nächstes Jahr soll es 65,- Euro kosten. Was bei so einer Prüfung bei raus kommen konnte, sahen wir am ersten Abend. Der Bobby Dresden mit drei Mann an Board übersah beim Einlaufen den Hafen von Sudureyri, fuhr mit 20 Knoten über das Riff und hätte wahrscheinlich erst im Lachsfluß am Tunnel angehalten. Auf halber Strecke holte ihn ein einheimisches Schlauchboot ein. Der Guide kam gerade aus dem Tunnel und traute seinen Augen nicht. Begleitete aber mit seinem Auto den Bobby von Land aus Richtung Hafen. Der Lotse der Küstenwache überschlug sich mit seinen Anweisungen und Warnungen. Aber leider waren die drei Sportsfreunde zu einer Zeit in die Schule gegangen, als dort noch die Sprache des großen Bruders unterrichtet wurde. Zitat des "Führerscheinneulings": Ob Ebbe oder Flut, alles wird gut! Er hatte Glück, er hatte Flut. 2 Stunden später wäre der Bobby Dresden nur noch Kernschrott gewesen! Diese Prüfung wurde übrigens von der VHS Westfjorde, dem isländischen Schifffahrtsamt und den örtlichen Bootsvermietern entwickelt! Eine Frechheit, wenn man bedenkt, daß man sich dort in den Dänemarkstraße im Nordatlantik befindet und die nächste Insel Grönland ist. Gruß Shorty ----Iceland Air und eine kuriose Personenbeförderung folgen noch.


----------



## Gohann (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Der Bootsführerschein:Für das Fischen in Isländischen Küstengewässern benötigt man einen Führerschein. Alle Angelgruppen die keinen Skipper mit einem Sportbootführerschein See dabei haben, müssen eine Prüfung vor Ort ablegen. Diese Prüfung ist ein Witz! Vor der Reise erhält man mit seinen Reiseunterlagen einen Fragebogen mit 12 Fragen und mit den dazugehörigen Antworten. Die große Prüfungskommision tagte sofort nach der Bootseinweisung im Lagunenhaus 3. Alle Skipper ohne Schein mußten dort die 12 Fragen ankreuzen und wenn sie nicht mehr weiter wußten, zeigte der Guide (Prüfungsausschußvorsitzender) mit dem Finger auf die richtige anzukreuzende Antwort. Dieses Jahr ist das für die Skipper noch kostenlos. Nächstes Jahr soll es 65,- Euro kosten. Was bei so einer Prüfung bei raus kommen konnte, sahen wir am ersten Abend. Der Bobby Dresden mit drei Mann an Board übersah beim Einlaufen den Hafen von Sudureyri, fuhr mit 20 Knoten über das Riff und hätte wahrscheinlich erst im Lachsfluß am Tunnel angehalten. Auf halber Strecke holte ihn ein einheimisches Schlauchboot ein. Der Guide kam gerade aus dem Tunnel und traute seinen Augen nicht. Begleitete aber mit seinem Auto den Bobby von Land aus Richtung Hafen. Der Lotse der Küstenwache überschlug sich mit seinen Anweisungen und Warnungen. Aber leider waren die drei Sportsfreunde zu einer Zeit in die Schule gegangen, als dort noch die Sprache des großen Bruders unterrichtet wurde. Zitat des "Führerscheinneulings": Ob Ebbe oder Flut, alles wird gut! Er hatte Glück, er hatte Flut. 2 Stunden später wäre der Bobby Dresden nur noch Kernschrott gewesen! Diese Prüfung wurde übrigens von der VHS Westfjorde, dem isländischen Schifffahrtsamt und den örtlichen Bootsvermietern entwickelt! Eine Frechheit, wenn man bedenkt, daß man sich dort in den Dänemarkstraße im Nordatlantik befindet und die nächste Insel Grönland ist. Gruß Shorty ----Iceland Air und eine kuriose Personenbeförderung folgen noch.



Hallo Shotty, interessanter Bericht! Wenn Du das Ganze noch mit einigen Fotos auskleiden würdest, noch interessanter!

Du sprichst mir echt aus der Seele! Ob Island, Norwegen, oder sonstwo. geht es den Einheimischen durch den regelmäßigen Tourismus zu gut, fangen sie an mit anderen Karten zu spielen. 

Habe das in diesem Jahr in Norwegen wieder einmal erfahren. angeblich sollte die Unterbringung in dem von uns gebuchten Camp billiger sein als sonstwo.

Das war schon vor 3 Jahren so. Da hatten wir auch eine Bude mit 3 Leuten, wo wir 2 Schlafzimmer mit Doppelbetten hatten. Die Küche war nicht berühmt, trotzdem haben wir gut kochen können.

Dieses Mal hätte ich die Wahl zwischen einem Etagenbett gehabt, wobei ich die obere Etage mit der Nase berühren konnte. Oder ich hätte eine Hühnerleiter hochklettern müssen und dann irgendwo in mein Bett kriechen müssen. Wehe ich hätte da im Dunkeln mal pinkeln müssen.

Ich habe mich dann mit meinem Schlafsack für die Couch entschieden!:vik: Das war weniger das Problem, aber sobald sich in unserer Bude etwas tat, war ich mit dabei!
Hätte ich mein Zelt, meine Liege und die Heizung mitgenommen hätte ich besser campiert!

Die Boote wurden auch nach gutdünken verteilt! Wir hatten vor 3 Jahren noch ein 50 PS Boot, welches für 3 Personen gut war. Diese Mal hatten wir 30 PS unterm Hintern, weil die anderen schon vergeben waren. Zur Info: Das Camp wurde von einer Reisegruppe, die am selben Tag anreiste belegt.

Der Hammer war dann der Bootsprit, der vom Anlagenbetreiber besogt wurde, weil man nicht fremd tanken durfte.

Tolle Sache, wenn man sich nicht kümmern muss, obwohl die Bootstanke nur 400m enfernt liegt.

Wir haben dann für den Sprit+Öl, weil wir einen 2 Takter fuhren umgerchnet 2,40€ pro Liter bezahlt. Das war bei dem 30 PS Quirl schon etwas mehr als bei 50 PS vor 3 Jahren.

Ich für mich habe im Moment nen Hals und suche für mich ein passendes Reiseziel, welches ich mit weniger Nebenkosten etc, bereisen kann. Dabei muss ich nicht  nur Rekordfische fangen.

Gruß Gohann|kopfkrat


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Die Rückreise:Nachdem wir wieder in Reykjavik angekommen waren, machten wir dann auch sofort den goldenen Zirkel, schauten abends Portugal gegen Spanien, verbrachten eine unruhige Nacht in der Jugendherberge (Viking Hotel). Am anderen Morgen fuhren wir, da unser Flieger nach Hamburg erst Freitagmorgen um 00:45 ging, in die Blaue Lagune zum Baden. Nach einem schönen Tag dort und einer Pizza neben der Jugendherberge, schauten wir mit 10 Italienern im Frühstückraum Deutschland gegen Italien. Ergebnis ist bekannt. Das Spiel fand dort durch die Zeitverschiebung schon um 18:45 Uhr statt. Laut Aussage vom Viking Hotel (Aushang) werden wir um 22 Uhr abgeholt und unser Fisch und unser Gepäck wird uns am Flughafen ausgehändigt:q:q:q! Der Pickup Service war pünktlich und alle 7 Personen bestiegen den VW-BUS. Der Fahrer holte uns aber sofort wieder raus, da wir unser Angelgepäck, Rutenrohre und unsere Reisetaschen noch in diesen zu kleinen Bus packen mußten. Bis unters Dach vollgestopft fuhren wir Richtung Flughafen (40 km). Dachten wir jedenfalls. Es fehlte ja noch unserer Fisch. Gegenüber vom Hotel befindet sich ein Fischereihafen und in diesem beluden wir den ohnehin schon überladenen VW-BUS mit weiteren 5 Fischpaketen zu 20 kg. 40 km konnten wir uns nicht bewegen, aber Hauptsache schön billig für den Veranstallter. Wer jetzt denkt, das war es, der kennt Iceland Air noch nicht! Vor unserem Rückflug, bin ich schon viermal mit Iceland Air nach Deutschland geflogen und es hat mit dem Gepäck noch nie geklappt. Um dieser Problematik vorzugreifen, habe ich im Vorfeld mir die drei Gepäckstücke, die uns Thilo Weiß zugesagt hatte, vom Servicebüro von Iceland Air in Frankfurt bestättigen lassen. Dort war nichts bestättigt, hätte mich nach meinen Erfahrungen aber auch gewundert. Schönen Gruß nach Hamburg. Unsere Angelfreunde aus Hameln ließen sich auch noch alles in Frankfurt bestättigen. Frohen Mutes ging ich zum Einchecken! Wir hatten 5 Fischpakete zu 20 kg, 2 Postkisten voll mit Angelgerät, 1 große Angeltasche, 2 Rutenrohre und 5 große Reisetaschen. Kein Gepäckstück wog mehr als 23 kg und es waren insgesamt 15 Einzelteile und 5 Persoen. Die Augen der Lady beim Einchecken wurden beim Angesicht der Gepäckberge immer größer. Als sie unsere Ticketnummer eingegeben hatte, sagte sie, daß wir nur 2 Gepäckstücke zu 23 kg hätten. Jetzt war Schluß. Und nach einem Monolog meinerseits, welcher 3 Minuten dauerte, standen an diesem Schalter 3 Damen der Fluggesellschaft und der verantwortliche Chef vom Eincheckterminal. Nachdem ich ihn auf die Unfähigkeit seiner Airline hingewiesen hatte, bot er mir 2 Gepäckstücke zu 32 kg an. Ich mußte diesem Menschen erklären, daß sich seine Beförderungsbestimmungen seit diesem Sommer geändert hätten. Er hat nun seinerseits noch einmal telefoniert und nach diesem Gespräch uns des OK zum Einchecken unserer Gepäckstücke gegeben. Der Rückflug nach Hamburg verlief problemlos und das mein Auto in Hamburg nicht ansprang, konnte mich auch nicht mehr schocken. Dank an alle meine Angelfreunde (Jens, Frank L, Frank K, Kai, Pascal, Andre, Rudi und Phillip, die beiden Holsteiner, der Schluchtensch..... aus Linz und Käpten Blaubär und seine Crew aus Dresden). Bilder von Fischen folgen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Das hört sich ja echt übel an! Hauptsache ihr habt Fische gefangen, das ist doch was! Natürlich sind die Begleitumstände der Horror, vorallem wenn man viel Geld bezahlt und sich auf einen entspannten Urlaub freut! Was sagt der Veranstalter?


----------



## Doma1 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo shorty,

glaubst du, dass dein Auftritt am Schalter von Iceland Air jetzt Klarheit für die dort tätigen Angestellten gebracht hat? Oder ist es empfehlenswert, sich die Gepäckbestimmungen noch einmal schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen.|kopfkrat
Ich fliege mit 29 Personen aus meinem Verein Ende August nach Bolungarvik.:vik:
Noch eine Frage: Habt ihr die Fahrt zur Blauen Lagune über den Veranstalter gebucht oder privat?

Hol`Gaff
Jürgen


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

auf der Internetseite von Iceland Air findest Du die Telefonnummer vom Servicebüro in Frankfurt. Da Du ja wahrscheinlich mit Kingfisher oder mit Andrees Angelreisen fliegst, erkundige Dich dort über Deine Freigepäckmenge. Frag dort nach den neuen Möglichkeiten(3 Teile zu 23kg) auf dem Rückflug. Ihr braucht dann keine teuren Angelköder in Eurem Camp lassen. Laß Dir diese Menge umbedingt vom Servicebüro schriftlich per E-mail auf Deutsch und English bestätigen und bitte die nette Dame bei Eurer Buchung dieses zu vermerken.

Solltet Ihr vor dem Rückflug noch eine Nacht in Reykjavik übernachten, könnt Ihr im Hotel direkt die Blaue Lagune buchen. Die Kosten betrugen bei uns 41,-€ incl. Bustransfer. Dort könnt Ihr alles von der Badehose über Handtuch und Bademantel mieten. Ferner kannst Du aber auch bei der Abfrage Eurer Freigepäckmenge Euren Veranstallter über die Buchung der Blauen Lagune oder dem goldenen Zirkel fragen. Der goldene Zirkel kostete bei uns 51,-€ und dauerte 6 Stunden. 

Falls Ihr einen Leihwagen habt, fahrt zum Einkaufen in den Bonus Markt am Flughafen von Isafjodur. Dort kosten Lebensmittel soviel wie bei Rewe in Deutschland und nicht wie bei uns. Selbst das KDW in Berlin ist billiger.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, schick mir einfach eine PN.

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Shorty


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Oh Mann |bigeyes, das hört sich ja unglaublich an. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was ich nicht machen werde #d.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hey Shorty,  danke für deinen Bericht...schon ziemlich verquer was du so erlebt hast! Naja, nu weiß ich was mich am Dienstag erwarten kann ! Ich drücke mir einfach selber die Daumen, dass zumindestens das Wetter stimmt und wir nen paar schöne Leos über die Bordwand ziehen können  Dafür nehme ich dann auch ein bisschen "Abenteuer" in Kauf !  Cheers,  Timo


----------



## Doma1 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo shorty,

vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise. Wir haben bei GFA gebucht und haben die Änderungen zu den Gepäckbestimmungen bereits von unserem Unternehmer als Info erhalten. Gleichwohl werde ich deinen Ratschlag berücksichtigen und mir eine Bestätigung von Iceland Air einholen.
Der Tipp mit dem goldenen Zirkel ist super. Hierüber werde ich mit dem Veranstalter sprechen.
Wir haben in Bolungarvik zwar Vollpension, aber für den Einkauf von geistigen Getränken werden wir den von dir empfohlenen Laden in Isafjördur aufsuchen.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du die negativen Erlebnisse bald verdaut hast und die guten Fangergebnisse und die landschaftlichen Eindrücke wieder im Vordergrund stehen!
Ich werde nach der Fahrt über unsere Erlebnisse im Board berichten.

Hol`Gaff
Jürgen


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

im Bonus Markt bekommst Du nur Leichtbier (2,2%), aber in der Vinbud bekommst Du einfach alles, sogar Erdinger Weißbier aus der Flasche mit Glas!!!!

Gruß shorty


----------



## Doma1 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo shorty,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich glaube, dass unsere Mitfahrer überwiegend der vinbud einen Besuch abstatten werden.
So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt für 3 Wochen nach Dänemark. Mal´sehen, ob ich von Hirtshals aus das Gelbe Riff unsicher machen kann.

Hol`Gaff

Jürgen

Noch6 Wochen bis Bolungarvik!!!!!


----------



## Belfree (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Halllo Zusammen,

naja Shorty das ist natürlich wieder mal nicht so schön wie es gelaufen  ist, wobei ich sagen muss ein paar Dinge sind eh schon n alter Hut bzw.  die schon immer so da oben waren.
Sei es die Preise in dem sehr mager bestückten Shop in Sudureyri incl.  des Betankungswuchers, sowie eben die Icelandair Probleme in Reykjavik  und hier auch noch die Übernachtung im Viking Hotel, wobei ich hier  sagen muss so schlimm ist das da gar ned mit nur einer Ausnahme.....die  Duschen ^^ (wegen Thermalwasser). Wir fanden es eher urig in der Beiz  und auch im Restaurant. Schon klar man kann sich über vieles auslassen,  was ich da oben anders läuft wie bei uns, aber vergessen wir mal nicht  das es auch ein anderes Land ist mit anderen ich sag mal Standards. 

Bei den Punkten des Bootsführerscheines, das ist hier alles schon bissi mache da gebe ich dir recht, mir hatte er letztes Jahr auch so n Heftlein gegeben mit der Aussage schau es dir einfach mal kurz an......Ablage P natürlich da man ja schon Jahrelang im Atlantik mit Booten unterwegs ist in den Urlauben.

Was die Hotspots angeht, stimmt schon es sind keine auf den Geräten bei Übernahme aber hier ist Robert bei uns echt zuvorkommend gewesen und hat uns im Hafen noch welche einprogrammiert wo wir es auf unseren Zielfisch versuchen sollten, was auch mit sehr gutem Erfolg gekrönt würde. Dementsprechend war ich hier schon recht zufrieden. Das Guiding kam für uns damals sowieso nicht in Frage, da erstens man eh schon extrem viele Infos hier bekommen hat und zweitens man es auf eigene Faust auch versuchen sollte.......was in Island ja nun nicht wirklich schwer ist 

Die Zusagen dir ihr bekommen hattet nicht zu erfüllen, ok das ist wirklich n No Go für einen Reiseveranstalter. Die Beförderung von Hafnafjordur nach Keflavik mit dem oberen solltet ihr definitiv Thilo unter die Nase reiben und bemängeln (was ihr sicherlich auch schon getan habt).
Wir hatten ja so nen ähnlichen Fall letztes Jahr wo Sachen aus dem Katalog nicht stimmten, hie rist man uns letztendlich entgegen gekommen.

So aber jetzt spann uns nimmer so auf die Folter und zeig uns mal n paar Bildchen von euren erfolgen und guten Tagen auf Island ;-) denn das positive muss ja auch gewürdigt werden 

Gruss Marc


----------



## berndalois (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo shorty,

mein Mann (berndalois) ist gestern mit 4 Freunden nach Sudureyri geflogen. Gut, dass ich vorher deinen Bericht gelesen (und vollständig für ihn ausgedruckt) hatte! 

D A N K E !!! für den Tipp,  sich die erlaubten Gepäckmengen von der Icelandair-Servicestelle in Frankfurt schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen. Man sollte es nicht glauben, aber gestern morgen waren die zuständigen Damen am Flughafenschalter immer noch der Meinung, pro Person seien nur zwei Gepäckstücke erlaubt. Wir konnten aber die ausgedruckte E-mail-Bescheinigung vorweisen, in der "drei Gepäckstücke pro Person zu jeweils 23 kg, also 69 kg" drinstand, somit wurde doch alles eingecheckt. Mal sehen, wie das in Reykjavik gelaufen ist und vor allem, wie es auf der Rückreise läuft.
Ich persönlich bin froh, dass hier mal jemand nicht nur von Fischen, Material und Hotspots schwärmt (zu Recht natürlich), sondern auch die Randbedingungen erwähnt. Die verleiden einem Island nämlich, besonders, wenn man wie wir schon mal bei dem bewussten Reiseveranstalter gebucht hatte (damals war ich auch dabei, ich kann also deinen Frust nachvollziehen). Man sollte denken, in den vergangenen 5 Jahren hätten die das auf die Reihe gekriegt.
Ich habe übrigens noch nirgends ein Bild vom Inneren der "Ferienhäuser" in Sudureyri gefunden - hat das was zu bedeuten oder muss ich einfach noch länger suchen? Hast du vielleicht welche gemacht? Wär doch mal interessant....
Noch mal Danke für deine Tipps - bei uns haben sie tatsächlich was bewirkt!
Viele Grüße
Liane


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Liane, es freut mich, daß meine Tipps Euch weitergeholfen haben. Viel Spaß für Deinen Mann und Grüße an Dich. Stefan


----------



## Belfree (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Servus Liane,

ich habe Bilder von unserem Quartier letztes Jahr gemacht (hatten das schräg gegenüber von Roberts Haus).
Könnte ich dir bei Bedarf mal schicken, ist sehr spartanisch....

Gruss Marc


----------



## alegro07 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo an alle,

was verlangt ihr denn eigentlich???

Luxus- oder Angelurlaub?

Die Hütten sind OK zum schlafen, duschen und essen.
(kurzer Weg zu den Booten)

Vielleicht solltet ihr auch mal Fisch abliefern. Dieselpreis bei uns 0,86 Euro.

Wenn Ihr nicht nur an der Eisfjordkante, sondern weiter raus angelt (70m+), dann fangt Ihr garantiert Fische mit 1,25m++
Katfish gibt es überall auf den Muschelbänken reichlich (30-50m).

Die Gepäckdiskussion mit Icelandair ist bekannt.
Hatten wird diesmal beim Abflug in Amsterdamm - einfach Zusatzgepäck bezahlen und Rechnung bei Thilo abliefern.

Möchtet Ihr den ultimativen Tip für den Rückflug mit Icelandair??
Einfach am SB-Automat selber einchecken - Aufkleber und Bordkarten ausdrucken und ab zum Sperrgutschalter. bei uns wurde diesmal noch nicht einmal gewogen.

Ob man ein schnelles oder ein langsames Bobby erwischt, ist ja wohl nicht wirklich so schlimm.
23 Knoten fährt übrigens keines. Da habt Ihr das GPS auf Kmh stehen gehabt.

Viel Spaß allen, die nach Sudhureyri fahren.

PS: die fähigsten Tipps gibt es bei Möller in Wuppertal


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo allegro 07, wann warst du denn zum letzten Mal dort? Gruß Shorty


----------



## alegro07 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo shorty,

bin am 19.7.2012 zurücj gekommen


----------



## alegro07 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Shorty,

wenn Du nochmal ein Boot mit defektem Radio hast, dann sag doch bitte dem Guide sofort Bescheid, damit es repariert werden kann.
Ich hatte nämlich Bobby 4 in der Woche nach Dir und habe das sofort gemacht. Das Antennenkabel war durchgescheuert.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Stefan, isländischen Rundfunk wollte ich eigentlich nicht hören. Dieses Radio nahm keine CD's an, da der CD-Einzug nicht funktionierte. Der von mir vorbestellte und mehrmals bestättigte Bobby 7 spielte alles ab und man konnte dort auch einen Stick benutzen. Selbstverständlich reichen die Häuser auch zum Schlafen, Duschen und Essen. Aber das war nicht mein Problem. Mein Problem war die mehrmalige Bestättigung meiner Buchungen und die Einhaltung dieser seitens des Veranstallters. Durch unsere langjährige Erfahrung in Sudureyri hat man natürlich Erfahrungen gesammelt und versucht diese in seine nächste Buchung einzubringen. Aber wenn man erstmal vor Ort ist, muß man leider mit meinen erhaltenen Alternativen leben. Unser Hauptorganisator aus Hameln war dort schon 7 mal vor Ort und ich 5 mal. Daher glaube ich schon beurteilen zu können, daß es dort langsam den Bach runter geht. Ferner bin ich durch meine langjährige Bootserfahrung (SBF-See von 1997) in der Lage zwischen Seemeilen und Kilometern unterscheiden zu können. Gestern habe ich meine Kreditkartenabrechung erhalten und habe für die von mir getankten 96 Liter 110,56 Euro bezahlt. Das sind 1,15 pro Liter beim Selfservice. Beim Tankservice seitens der Supermarktmafia kostet der Liter 1,50. Ist die isländische Krone in einer Woche so gefallen oder wie erklärt sich dein Preis von 0,86 Euro? An den Tankstellen in Reykjavik kostete der Diesel übrigens 1,65 Euro mit Steuern. Der Sprit im Hafen ist steuerfrei! Gruß Stefan


----------



## alegro07 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Shorty,

sorry mit dem Radio war ein Missverständniss.
Ich meinte den Funk. Das Bordradio benutze ich nie.

Der Spritpreis hat sicherlich Zusammenhänge mit den abgegebenen Fischen.

Aber mal eine Frage am Rande:
Wenn Ihr keine Fische zur Fabrik bringt, was macht Ihr denn mit den verangelten Fischen? (Haker und erschöpfte)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Stefan, wir waren mit zwei Gruppen dort und lagen dort auch im Päckchen am Steg. Verangelte Fische wurden selber gegessen oder in die Kiste von unseren Nachbarn gepackt. Diese sind jeden Morgen zur Fischabgebe gefahren, haben zweimal offiziel getankt und als Belohnung 1,50 Euro pro Liter bezahlt. Hierbei betrug bei dieser Gruppe nur die Serviceleistung 113,- Euro. Andre versucht schon seit einer geraumen Zeit das Geld hierfür und für sein im Vorfeld abbestelltes Fischpakt beim Veranstallter zu bekommen. Nach meinem letzten Telefongespräch(vor 2 Wochen) mit Andre hatte dieser sich noch nicht gemeldet oder Geld geschickt. Daher wurde mein Bericht hier auch ein bißchen länger. Gruß Stefan


----------



## alegro07 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Stefan,

das ist in der Tat sehr merkwürdig.
Wir haben mit zwei Booten 540 Liter verbraucht und definitiv 86 Cent pro Liter bezahlt und auch keine Servicegebühr, obwohl wir sogar Montag nochmal nachgetankt haben.

Habt Ihr denn eigentlich nur an der Eisfjordkante geangelt?
Die Gruppe, die zu Deiner Reisezeit in Haus 2 war, hat auf den Positionen geangelt, die ich Ihnen mitgegeben habe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Belfree (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Ups Alegro mit 2 Booten 540 Liter ??? das ist echt ne Menge, wo habt ihr immer gefischt ? Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Verbrauch von 120 L, ok konnten nicht jeden Tag auf die Plateaus draussen, aber mir dünkt des schon viel bei euch .

Gruss Marc


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo,

zur unserer Zeit waren in Haus 2 ein Vater mit seinem Sohn, die auch nur wenig Steinbeißer, dafür einen großen Seeteufel hatten. in Haus 3 war eine Truppe von vier Mann aus Hessen. Der Skipper der Truppe mußte noch seinen Führerschein machen, lief an Krücken und wuste alles besser. Ich glaube, er hat dem Guide noch bei ihrer Tour das Seegebiet erklärt.

Wir haben beide Seiten vom Eisfjord befischt, waren in der Adalvik zwischen Straumnes und Ritur. den 17er Berg zwischen Ritur und Eisfjordkante(nördlich), hauptsächlich haben wir aber drei kleinen Plataus und die Nasen an der südlichen Kante befischt. diese Entscheidungen machten wir abhängig von Drift und Gezeitenstrom. 

Eine Truppe fischte 30 SM vor der Küste zwischen den Trawlern!!!! Der Einlauf vom Guide erfolgte umgehend. Wir hatten jeden Tag unsere Tracks auf dem Plotter gelöscht und hatten uns zur sicheren Navigation Wegpunkte gesetzt. Trotzdem wurden unsere Plotter jeden Tag vom Guide kontrolliert (Tracks waren gelöscht und es gab nur Ansteuerungswegpunkte vorm Sudangafjord) und ich mußte mich rechtfertigen für das Fischen in der Adalvik. Auf meine Nachfrage, was er für ein Problem hätte, erklärte er mir, daß die Versicherung nur 3 Seemeilen von der Küste entfernt gelten würde. Er ist es aber, der in seiner Revierbeschreibung, die in jeder Hütte mehrfach auslag, Plätze einzeichnete, die bis über 10 Seemeilen von der Küste entfernt liegen.

Waren meine Wegpunkte noch auf dem Plotter oder was hast Du vorgefunden?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## alegro07 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Stefan,
An die drei 
Plateaus fahre ich nicht mehr.. Besser ist es ein Stück weiter außerhalb' wo der Eisfjord sich öffnet' oder gerade raus aus dem eigenen Fjord  bis
60/70 Meter u d dann Berge und Kanten suchen.
Wir fahren max. 15sm raus.
30 scheint mir aber extrem zu sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hechtjammer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hallo Shorty,
lange habe ich nach so einem ausführlichen Bericht über das Angeln in Island gesucht. Vielen Dank dafür, insbesondere auch für die Schilderung der guten und schlechten Seiten einer solchen Reise. Leider überwiegen die schlechten Erfahrungen, aber das sind auch meine Eindrücke von den letzten Norwegen-Reisen. Vieles wird bei der Buchung versprochen, aber nur wenig davon gehalten. Ich möchte gern im nächsten Jahr an dem Dorschfestival auf Island teilnehmen und werde mir deinen Bericht in Erinnerung behalten.
Nochmals vielen Dank, Hechtjammer


----------



## shorty 38 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Hi Hechtjammer,

fahr nie zum Fischen nach Sudureyri, weil Du meinst einen großen Dorsch zui fangen. Fahr dort hin zum Spaßhaben, aber nicht dorthin zum Verstehen der Mitarbeiteiter von Angelreisen. Thomas, grüß Dich und laß Deine Fliege fliegen. Gebrauchte Fliegen immer abspülen, bevor das Wasser rot wird. Gruß Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Ich bin Fan von 2 Fußballmannschaften. Die eine ist Hannover 96 und die andere ist die Mannschaft die gegen Bayern München spielt. 

Im Norden die Nr:1


Gruß Shorty


----------



## petri68 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

hallo
vielen dank für deinen ehrlichen bericht !
sieht nach schneller kohle machen,den angler melken und für dumm verkaufen aus.ein guide der meine tracks kontrolliert und ausschnüffelt,da wäre mir doch wohl der kragen geplatzt.war bisher nur in norge, hatte island aber immer im hinterkopf.
das fernweh nach island hat sich erstmal gelegt und wenn ich die fangmeldungen lese,ist der dorsch in der überzahl und für dorsch fahre ich nicht nach norge und schon garnicht für ca.2000€ nach island(meine persöhnliche meinung) dorsch kann ich auch hier angeln,nicht so groß aber die sorte,ich mache angelurlaub,um fische zu fangen die ich zu hause nicht bekomme und für leng,lump,hyse,seehecht lasse ich jeden dorsch liegen,aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders,ist auch ok
v.g.
petri68


----------



## MrCena (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reisebericht Sudureyri/Island 2012*

Krasser Bericht bin erst vor kurzem drauf gestoßen und bin bissl geschockt ! Wir haben dort für Juli 2013 gebucht !! Bin ja mal gespannt ob alles gut geht !!


----------

